# Evergreen: German Fantasy Project



## Evergreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

we are very happy and grateful to be able to enter this forum 
Right now we are producing an illustrated fantasy novel, where we have already recorded the raw material for an audio book, but our musician and mastering expert left the team, so we are searching for an replacement.

If anybody here is interested and able to understand the language he should check out our youtube and facebook account, to learn more about our project. You can find the work of our previous musician there and if you like the story and/or project we would be happy to have you on board.

check out:
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ProjektEver ... ature=mhee
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Evergreen.Buch
Please send us a private message, when you are interested to work with us 

thanks a lot,

Maximilian Pahl (author "Evergreen")


----------

